# Top Gear's James May...



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Quite an amusing quote from James May's column in today's Daily Telegraph Motoring supplement:



> The phenomenon of the car-branded lifestyle accessory always baffles me quite a bit. I'm fairly interested in wristwatches and have a small collection in the bottom drawer of my desk. Every single one of them has been made by an established watch-maker. I wouldn't buy a Hugo Boss watch, because Boss makes suits and as far as I can tell the two technologies don't overlap much. Likewise, Gucci makes handbags and Porsche is at its best when making sports cars. Yet one of my mates has a Porsche Design kettle. It's absolute rubbish. The switchgear is baffling, the proportions are very un-kettley and it handles appallingly. You wouldn't buy a car made by Russell Hobbs would you?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Top Gear presenters all seem to wear B'ling - I wonder if the get free watches


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Top Gear presenters all seem to wear B'ling - I wonder if the get free watches


 I've never noticed.

Nearest I got was Tiff Needell. I think he had a Breitling Navitimer on once.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I take it he's the flop haired one who thinks he's a thinking mans Hugh Grant and cannot string a report together to save his life?

I used to like the new format of top gear, refreshing and "happening", now it bores me to death! Why do I want to know how fast the Stig can drive cars I'm never gonna touch, let alone even own, around a tarmac course that you can't make any sense of?

Sorry but bring back the guy with the beard and the other one with the tweed jacket, at least in those days they showed you cars the average licence payer could afford, even if it was an allegro.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I take it he's the flop haired one who thinks he's a thinkinh mans hugh Grant and cannot string a report together to save his life?
> 
> I used to like the new format of top gear, refreshing and "happening", now it bores me to death! Why do I want to know how fast the Stig can drive cars I'm never gonna touch, let alone even own, around a tarmac course that you can't make any sense of?
> 
> Sorry but bring back the guy with the beard and the other one with the tweed jacket, at least in those days they showed you cars the average licence payer could afford, even if it was an allegro.


 Good point that PG.

Not very often they have 'ordinary' cars on anymore is it?

I remember the bearded guy - Chris Goffey. But who wore a tweed jacket


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I can't for the life of me remember his name, Stan will know, it was with Chris I think before Tiff. Woodyatt or something I think?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep, Chris Goffey was the bearded one as far as I can remember.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh, and what about Michele Newman?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Who was the other one Stan main presenter from years back it's bugging me now!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Bugger!

William Woollard

how could I forget such a luminary! He did Tommorows world as well.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William Woollard, that's him. What a solid bloke.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> William Woollard, that's him. What a solid bloke.


 I thought of him. However I presumed I was thinking too far back.

He seems very knowledgeable about a few things. He used to present Tomorrow's World as well I think. Anyhoow, going waaaay off topic.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I bet he wore a watch!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I bet he wore a watch!


 Indeedy









He seemed to have class.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Anyhoow, going waaaay off topic.


Don't see how. It could be about watches, cars, suits (inc. tweed jackets), handbags, kettles even! I dunno


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> > Anyhoow, going waaaay off topic.
> 
> 
> Don't see how. It could be about watches, cars, suits (inc. tweed jackets), handbags, kettles even! I dunno


 OK - onward!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Wow!

Are we diverse on this forum or what


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Doesn't old Jeremy Clarko







sport an Omega Smp









Bruv use to own the quartz version, the bracelet is a very solid affair









Regards

Bry


----------

